# Electric Awning



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Electric Awning on LE Models*​
*If equipped, Do you like the Electric Awning *

Yes I like the electric awning717.95%No I do not like the electric awning1230.77%I like the awning but I am concerned about not being able to channel water off of it when it rains.1333.33%Electric awnings don't matter to me because I don't normally use my awning12.56%I don't like the electric awning for another reason615.38%

*Was the Electric Awning a selling point for you?*

Yes616.67%No3083.33%

*Should the Electric Awning be modified to allow dipping a side to shed water?*

Yes3391.67%No38.33%


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a salesperson ask me what Outbackers thought of the Electric Awnings. One line of campers completely changed over to electric awnings on all of thier models. There is some concern in the industry that this may have been a mistake. What do you think?

Eric


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We just bought our Outback in November and I was very excited about the electric awning. I had two back surgeries in the last eight months and the idea of pushing a button is the best for me. Of course I didn't get to use the TT yet. I am concerned after reading the forum. I don't want it to break with the first rain. We like to leave it open to keep chairs and other items dry. Having to roll it up defeats the purpose. I will keep my eye on the advice that others can share. What a great forum!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For those with electric awnings, would this mod help

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...f-2/skunum=2843


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I had the choice on my 2008 32BHDS and DID NOT get it. Just didnt seem right to me.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> For those with electric awnings, would this mod help
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...f-2/skunum=2843


Kind of defeats the purpose of a "push button" awning, but yes those could help with the rain problem. I also didn't like them because you could not adjust the height


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We have only been out in our sob once since we got it and we tested the electric awning in the rain and the DW did see it dump the water off to one side when the gas strut contracted and then expanded once the water was gone.

I will have to wait and see how it does this season before I can recommend or say stay away from it.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

webeopelas said:


> For those with electric awnings, would this mod help
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...f-2/skunum=2843


Kind of defeats the purpose of a "push button" awning, but yes those could help with the rain problem. I also didn't like them because you could not adjust the height
[/quote]

Yes and agree with webeopelas. I shouldn't have to go out and spend $150+ to be able to shed water from an awning that is suppose to shed water. I want to leave my awning out so I can leave chairs and such under it. I shouldn't have to take my awning up every time it rains.

I know it's pretty much the norm but I really don't want mods made so it will automatically lower one corner so it will shed water. I want it to shed water off the front like it's suppose to.

Also, I'm not too hip on the idea of it loading up with water and then dumping it as BJ & Stan had stated. I don't want to be standing there and it dump 2,3,4 or 5 gallons of water on me or onto the ground and splashing all kind of dirt and mud all over me and everything else.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Personally I like the idea of the electric awning for the novelty of it I guess and the ease of getting it out and up and down and in. A simple addition by the manufacturer could help to prevent water build up. We like to use our add-a-room. You could imagine the trouble that might be involved with an over night rain storm and ineffective water run-off.

My wife and I have had our awning turn into a levitated swimming pool, even with a side lowered. Too much rain, too fast. A way of draining is necessary in my opinion.

Eric


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Personally I like the idea of the electric awning for the novelty of it I guess and the ease of getting it out and up and down and in. A simple addition by the manufacturer could help to prevent water build up. We like to use our add-a-room. You could imagine the trouble that might be involved with an over night rain storm and ineffective water run-off.
> 
> My wife and I have had our awning turn into a levitated swimming pool, even with a side lowered. Too much rain, too fast. A way of draining is necessary in my opinion.
> 
> Eric


I agree 100%. I have only used mine once and will be testing different ways to help the water find its way off faster. I was ready to trade it for a manual awning last weekend. Well see how it goes.
Joe


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was just thinking that if several slotted holes were made at the point where the roller tube and awning met, with some sort of internal gutter, water could be shed the roller tube ends over small retractabe gutter extensions. leaves or debris could be an issue...but hmmmm this may have merit!Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I want it to shed water off the front like it's suppose to.


There isn't a roll up awning out there that will shed water off the front. The roller tube prevents it. With our manual awning, I always keep one side lower then the other, even with our Add-a-room set up. The side I pick is based on local terrain (which way is it going to flow once its on the ground). I've never had a problem with water not draining. When it starts to rain heavy, or if we are leaving the campground for the day, and rain is a possibility, I dip the low end even lower to compensate for increase rain fall rates.

From what I have read about the electric awnings, this is not an option.











> Personally I like the idea of the electric awning for the novelty of it I guess and the ease of getting it out and up and down and in.


I've never found my awning to be difficult to open or close, so I guess I just see the electric awning as something else to break. Sorry Eric, but us Ordies had a saying....KISS! (Keep it Simple Stupid). If it ain't broke....don't fix it.

Tim


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> There isn't a roll up awning out there that will shed water off the front.
> 
> Tim


The one that belong to the guy I use to work with I bet does. It had some major slope on it and it was electric. If my Outback had his awning on it I wouldn't have started the thread about the problem nor would anyone else with the awning that we have.

I meant to take a pic of his awning before I left Thursday but didn't. He'll be out there in the next few weeks so I'll be able to get a pic of it.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here are some pics and videos of how the water collects on the awning.

This pic shows the awning fully extended and you can see how the arms are straight.









This is how the awning and roller look when fully extended.









A wide shot of awning fully extended.









Video of awning fully extended holding water.


Video of me pushing the awning up shedding the water at fully extended.


Pic of water on awning when fully extended.









Pic of how the roller is bowed from water sitting on awning fully extended.









The next few pics and videos are of when retract the awning in order to get the attachment point on top.









Pic of where the awning/roller attachment is when retracted some.


















I exceeded my limit for posting pics and vids so here is a link to all of them.
*More pics and Vids*


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, thats a lot of water. How much more is needed to drop the arm? Or is your not dropping at all?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

That was about what? 2 minutes of water on that awning? Nice, very nice demonstration!! Did anyone notice how far the roller tube raised when the water came off?

Eric


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

TennesseeOutback1,
I feel your pain that was a perfect demonstration of how the awning is a mobile bird bath. When we bought our uutback we didnt even know the awning was electric until we picked it up. At first i thought what a great surprise. Wishing it never happened now. Have you tryed to pull down on of the arms and see if that makes a difference with water runoff. But dont do it when the bird bath is full (learned from experience on that one). I was thinking of using one of those doggie screw in the ground tie downs and a motorcycle strap.
Joe


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok Outbackers, I've done a bit of research, made a few phone calls, and have some info, but there is still some gray areas. The electric awning that the Sydney's have installed is an AE "Power Patio Awning". Model# 915DZ16.000B. It is not listed on the Dometic/AE web page, and there is no operation manual for it, only an installation manual, which I was able to get a copy of, (from my secret source). In reviewing the installation booklet, there is no mention of an auto dip feature in the event of rain, so those of you that actually have the Sydney LE's will have to confirm that.

I'm speculating that perhaps this is a unit that Dometic came out with to market to the manufacturers as a cheap "upgrade" over the manual type of awning, and Keystone took the bait, and ran with it. As I noticed that at the last show I went to, Sydney LE's were not the only Trailers in that price range that all of a sudden had a power awning on them, it is probably safe to assume that Forest River and Fleetwood sniffed the same bait.

As far as the pictures posted by TennesseeOutback1, if I don't lower one side of the fully manual awning on my 26RS, the same pooling will occur. It is the nature of the beast.

Tim


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Wow, thats a lot of water. How much more is needed to drop the arm? Or is your not dropping at all?


With it fully extended or retracted some inorder to get the awning attachment point on top the arms never moved. When I first found this problem when camping there was alot more water on the awning than what I put on it.



jozway Posted Today said:


> TennesseeOutback1,
> I feel your pain that was a perfect demonstration of how the awning is a mobile bird bath. When we bought our uutback we didnt even know the awning was electric until we picked it up. At first i thought what a great surprise. Wishing it never happened now. Have you tryed to pull down on of the arms and see if that makes a difference with water runoff. But dont do it when the bird bath is full (learned from experience on that one). I was thinking of using one of those doggie screw in the ground tie downs and a motorcycle strap.
> Joe


As you can see in the two pics below the arms are different in each one. The first is fully extended until the awning stop. This way creates the gutter.









This one is with it retracted IN some so the awning/roller attachment point is on top to eleviate the gutter effect.











hatcityhosehauler said:


> and there is no operation manual for it, only an installation manual,
> 
> if I don't lower one side of the fully manual awning on my 26RS, the same pooling will occur. It is the nature of the beast.
> 
> ...


I have both the installation manual and operation manual and you are correct there is no mention of auto dipping to shed water.

As far as lowering one corner and them not sheding water off the front of the awning....I gonna go out there and get a pic of the guy's awning. His had some major slope to it and I don't think he lowers one end. I don't think it would ever hold water. If he's still out there I get a pic and post it tomorrow.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Pic of where the awning/roller attachment is when retracted some.


Can you leave the awning partially retracted all the time? How does the water shed when in this position?


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

jetjane said:


> Pic of where the awning/roller attachment is when retracted some.


Can you leave the awning partially retracted all the time? How does the water shed when in this position?
[/quote]

Pics & videos of water on awning with it like the pics above.

Answer.....NO!

Water laying on top of awning!









Pic of awning from below. Look at how the awning is bulging and how the roller is bowed!!









Video of water being sprayed on awning.


Video of me draining water off awning when set like in pics above.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Oops. Sorry, I looked at the pics and videos before but thought they were all of it open all the way. Well, you really need to get after your dealer to do something for you. Don't let up until you are satisfied. If your dealer is worth anything, they will resolve it with Keystone for you. Seeing as other people with the same awning have the exact same problem, it obviously isn't broken and is a design flaw. I would think a replacement would be in order whether that is a different model electric or a manual one. Remember the saying...a squeaky wheel gets the grease!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Personally I think this was a badly designed awning that someone sold Keystone on to get rid of them. They are on a lot of the 08 models Keystone has and I bet most dealers are not going to cover bent arms or other damages to them from a design that can't be tilted to drain. I know my local dealer makes you sign a form to let you know any damages from wind or water will not be covered and this was before these things came out. I think I will stick to the manual type. I give these a year or two.

Good luck to all that have them I wish you the best.

JOhn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I am back home with my 31rqs LE and I do not think I will like my electric awning either. It is not taught enough when extended and will flap in any breeze. I also agree that it will collect water as it is currently designed and installed. I should have gotten the manual awning but now there are holes in the side of the trailer where the electric awning mounting supports are installed. Last but not least the trailer door can not be opened fully as the awning bars are in the way!

I wonder if Keystone will consider trading out the electric awning for a manual one??


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I wonder if Keystone will consider trading out the electric awning for a manual one??


With multiple claims of the same issue from different owners, it certainly wouldnt hurt to ask.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Just returned from a trip to Disney (closed the awning when we went to the parks). On thing I noticed and curious if everyone's awning reacts the same: when fully extended, if you pull down on the pivot point of the rear arm--compresses very easily. Same test on the front arm and it won't compress at all (didn't force it).

I have not left the awning open any any rain although next light rain shower I will try it out.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> Just returned from a trip to Disney (closed the awning when we went to the parks). On thing I noticed and curious if everyone's awning reacts the same: when fully extended, if you pull down on the pivot point of the rear arm--compresses very easily. Same test on the front arm and it won't compress at all (didn't force it).
> 
> I have not left the awning open any any rain although next light rain shower I will try it out.


I thought i read somewhere that the rear arm was supposed to collapse to allow the water to run off if needed.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well took dropped mine off at the dealer today. He said he probably wouldn't get to it until tomorrow. As soon as I hear something I post up. I've also been thinking of sending Keystone's Customer Service and email along with a link to the 2 threads about this issue. Anyone got any objections to this?


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Well took dropped mine off at the dealer today. He said he probably wouldn't get to it until tomorrow. As soon as I hear something I post up. I've also been thinking of sending Keystone's Customer Service and email along with a link to the 2 threads about this issue. Anyone got any objections to this?


It's a public site, they probably already read it


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Well took dropped mine off at the dealer today. He said he probably wouldn't get to it until tomorrow. As soon as I hear something I post up. I've also been thinking of sending Keystone's Customer Service and email along with a link to the 2 threads about this issue. Anyone got any objections to this?


Keep us posted. I too went buy dealer today and was told simply to close awning in rain. Looks like i have a nice sun shade.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jozway said:


> Keep us posted. I too went buy today dealer and was told simply to close awning in rain. Looks like i have a nice sun shade.


Sounds like a really helpfull dealer.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> As far as lowering one corner and them not sheding water off the front of the awning....I gonna go out there and get a pic of the guy's awning. His had some major slope to it and I don't think he lowers one end. I don't think it would ever hold water. If he's still out there I get a pic and post it tomorrow.


That's fine and good, but unless this guy's TT is an Outback, it won't make a difference.

The Outback's doors are too close to the roofline to get an awning with any kind of good slope to it..........you'll never get out the door.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Well took dropped mine off at the dealer today. He said he probably wouldn't get to it until tomorrow. As soon as I hear something I post up. I've also been thinking of sending Keystone's Customer Service and email along with a link to the 2 threads about this issue. Anyone got any objections to this?


 I certainly have no objections. You have my permission!!!

Eric


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

No objections here either. I think it would be good for them to hear.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well stopped by the deale today to see if they had a chance to look at the camper...



































I could rip somebody a new one at the moment. I talked to the service guy and he agreed with me that it was crappy designing and it has NO adjustment whatsoever. He said they were wanting to look at a few things when it rained. Said they were going to try and retract it 1/4 of the way in and then extend it back out to see when it would start puddling. I told him that defeats the purpose of having an awning if I can't take it all the way out. I asked if he had talked to Keystone. He said no and he would give them a call and see what they say. I told him I had done all the tests like he was talking about and it holds water either way.

He said he talked to Dometic and they said they haven't had any complaints witht he awning. I come one ace of telling him BULL&^%#!!!! I told him I know of 3-4 people from OUTBACKERS.com that have the same awning and are not pleased with it at all.

I'm starting to think I'll look into upgrading or see if they will put one of the manual type awnings on it. If not I may just let the dang thing out and and when it rains and fills with water let it rip it off the camper and then they can replace the whole side of the camper and the awning.

I guess I'll head back over there tomorrow and talk to the salesman.

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH! I hate having to deal with crap like this....


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I noticed This Thread over at the general Keystone forum today.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I'm starting to think I'll look into upgrading or see if they will put one of the manual type awnings on it. If not I may just let the dang thing out and and when it rains and fills with water let it rip it off the camper and then they can replace the whole side of the camper and the awning.


You might want to be real careful in doing that. I'm sure somewhere in the fine print of some piece of paper, there is a claus that says the awning is only for shade, and that any damage to the trailer from improper use might void the warranty.

Besides, the canvas will probably tear before the wall pulls off the camper.

Tim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> .... He said they were wanting to look at a few things when it rained. Said they were going to try and retract it 1/4 of the way in and then extend it back out to see when it would start puddling.


Did you also expain to him, that man made rain (i.e. the hose) works the same as the natural kind?
















I'm with Tim on his caution too. I'm sure these awnings are all designed for shade in still air only.








Rain and wind kills a lot of awnings and your insurance company isn't going to be too happy with you...


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nathan said:


> .... He said they were wanting to look at a few things when it rained. Said they were going to try and retract it 1/4 of the way in and then extend it back out to see when it would start puddling.


Did you also expain to him, that man made rain (i.e. the hose) works the same as the natural kind?
















I'm with Tim on his caution too. I'm sure these awnings are all designed for shade in still air only.








Rain and wind kills a lot of awnings and your insurance company isn't going to be too happy with you...








[/quote]

Yeah, he told me if I wanted to, take it home and play with it some. I told him I already had done that.

I agree about the awning and sides comment. That's what my wife said and I told her no. We shouldn't have to go through that to get it fixed.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well finally got to talk to the salesman and the service man today....Ask me...How'd that go for ya?....NAAWT TOO GUUUD!!!

They told me that Keystone said it was listed as a SUN SHADE not intended for cover of rain. I told him that's not why I paid $X amount of dollars for a camper only to be used when it's sunny outside. He said at the moment there isn't really anything being done until more complaints come in but he would still work on my issue. I said I can go to a couple of websites and show you about 4-5 people that are having problems with this awning. Then I got a little stirn with him and told him I wasn't going all summer with a camper that I can only use when the sun is out and that something needed to be done....OR I'd unpack the camper and sit on the lot and he could buy it back.





















He said that wouldn't be necassary and that if I'd give him a little time something would be done.





















Before I left I told him they could just put me a manual awning on the camper and I'd be happy with that because I'm not dealing with an awning that only keeps out the sun. He said that is something that he thought could easily be done and was something he had thought of but didn't want to suggest doing cause he felt I wouldn't be pleased then. He said he would pass that suggestion on and was going to make a few phone calls. I told him we were taking the camper out next weekend and when we got back I would get in touch with him. So he's kind of got 3 weeks but I'll touch base with him before then.

On a good note though. While pulling my camper to the camp ground my spare tire cover came off. Then when hooking up to come home the jack screwed up and while camping I wanted to take my TV outside but the base didn't have enough screws with it to mount to the TV. So when I called back to remind him of the jack he said they replaced the jack, gave me some screws and a new tire cover. He told me all the issues I had were fixed except for the awning and the way he sounded it would be taken care of in due time.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> They told me that Keystone said it was listed as a SUN SHADE not intended for cover of rain.


Hmm...on the Keystone website it is listed as an "Electric Awning by Dometic", not a sun shade.

Anyway, good for you for not backing down! It sounds like your dealer will try and work it out with Keystone for you (as they should). Keep us posted and have fun on your trip!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Making progress !! Have a good trip !!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Spent the last 4 days with mine and looking at ways to make it better and two major things I noticed on mine.

1 - The awning material is not tight at the trailer and thus has no chance to be tight at the roller.

2 - Even with loose awning material the roller bends in the middle and makes for a nice catch basin!

To fix these, I first removed one of the screws holding the material at the trailer and pulled it tight, then replaced the screw. This made significant change in the way the material laid but the roller flex is still an issue. These longer rollers need a center rafter to make the roller straight and thus remove the slack from the material.

This still does not address the lack of adjustability to the slope of the awning or the lack of ability to brace the awning down to with stand a light wind. Those of you with these awning should see what happens when you push up on the roller with a broom. I will be pushing for a manual awning unless Keystone/Dometic can come up with a fix.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Boy o' boy are we counting our lucky stars, our '08 came through with a manual awning!! Hope you all make out ok with yours.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I was looking into a Wildcat yesterday and it had the electric awning. I asked the stealer if I could get it with a manual and he said thats the way they all come. I told him about problems i'm hearing with them and he of coarse replied its an A&E 9100 and has been around for a few years and has heard of no problems at all with them(yeh right)and that they fix more manual type than the electric.Duh the electrics are new this year and most people are just beginning to use them.

How many hole will show if you replace it with a manual? (This will be the question of 2008)

John


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I was looking into a Wildcat yesterday and it had the electric awning. I asked the stealer if I could get it with a manual and he said thats the way they all come. I told him about problems i'm hearing with them and he of coarse replied its an A&E 9100 and has been around for a few years and has heard of no problems at all with them(yeh right)and that they fix more manual type than the electric.Duh the electrics are new this year and most people are just beginning to use them.
> 
> How many hole will show if you replace it with a manual? (This will be the question of 2008)
> 
> John


Well the A&E electric awnings have been around a few years. Electric awnings overall are not new this year, just on the Outbacks. If you look it up, the 9100 does have a "knee" action for wind and rain.

I still would choose the manual so I can adjust the height, but don't write off all electric awnings just due to the discussion here.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I was looking into a Wildcat yesterday and it had the electric awning. I asked the stealer if I could get it with a manual and he said thats the way they all come. I told him about problems i'm hearing with them and he of coarse replied its an A&E 9100 and has been around for a few years and has heard of no problems at all with them(yeh right)and that they fix more manual type than the electric.Duh the electrics are new this year and most people are just beginning to use them.
> 
> *How many hole will show if you replace it with a manual? (This will be the question of 2008)*
> 
> John


5 for the front and 4 for the rear. The front one has the power cord.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

webeopelas said:


> I was looking into a Wildcat yesterday and it had the electric awning. I asked the stealer if I could get it with a manual and he said thats the way they all come. I told him about problems i'm hearing with them and he of coarse replied its an A&E 9100 and has been around for a few years and has heard of no problems at all with them(yeh right)and that they fix more manual type than the electric.Duh the electrics are new this year and most people are just beginning to use them.
> 
> How many hole will show if you replace it with a manual? (This will be the question of 2008)
> 
> John


Well the A&E electric awnings have been around a few years. Electric awnings overall are not new this year, just on the Outbacks. If you look it up, the 9100 does have a "knee" action for wind and rain.

I still would choose the manual so I can adjust the height, *but don't write off all electric awnings just due to the discussion here*.
[/quote]

That last bit is very true but if Keystone was going to go this way for what should be a plus they should have matched it better to the trailer. A basic manual awnings is superior to the version of electric awning that was installed on the new Outbacks.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

5 for the front and 4 for the rear. The front one has the power cord.
[/quote]

Are you already making plans to pull the first time it breaks? I know I would









John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> 5 for the front and 4 for the rear. The front one has the power cord.
> 
> Are you already making plans to pull the first time it breaks? I know I would
> 
> ...


All I need to do is pick out the stickers I will be putting on the trailer to cover the holes.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Duh the electrics are new this year and most people are just beginning to use them.


Gotta agree with webeopelas on this one John. The 9100, and one or two others have been around for years. Usually installed on a Class A, or even a high end Class C. Some of them even have auto retract features tied into a wind/rain sensor.

The unit that Keystone chose, is a new model for AE, and is basically a cheap, stripped down version with no rain/wind protection.

Tim


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I was looking into a Wildcat yesterday and it had the electric awning. I asked the stealer if I could get it with a manual and he said thats the way they all come. I told him about problems i'm hearing with them and he of coarse replied its an A&E 9100 and has been around for a few years and has heard of no problems at all with them(yeh right)and that they fix more manual type than the electric.Duh the electrics are new this year and most people are just beginning to use them.
> 
> How many hole will show if you replace it with a manual? (This will be the question of 2008)
> 
> John


Well the A&E electric awnings have been around a few years. Electric awnings overall are not new this year, just on the Outbacks. If you look it up, the 9100 does have a "knee" action for wind and rain.

I still would choose the manual so I can adjust the height, *but don't write off all electric awnings just due to the discussion here*.
[/quote]

That last bit is very true but if Keystone was going to go this way for what should be a plus they should have matched it better to the trailer. A basic manual awnings is superior to the version of electric awning that was installed on the new Outbacks.
[/quote]

Totally agree. Keystone seems to have cheaped out trying to make the Outback trailers look "upscale." Once again a good idea made terrible for the consumer by the accountants getting the last word.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

This is the same person (dealer) that will tell you you can pull a 32' trailer with a Yugo so him telling me its a 9100 series means nothing to me until I see a label on the awning. From 10' away talking to him it looked the same a what I'm seeing on all the trailers this year.He is trying to tell me what I want to hear to buy it.He was already three lies deep when we got to the awning.

John


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Spent the last 4 days with mine and looking at ways to make it better and two major things I noticed on mine.
> 
> 1 - The awning material is not tight at the trailer and thus has no chance to be tight at the roller.
> 
> ...


I talked to the dealer yesterday about the awning on my camper. I went to get it cause we are going to camp for the next two weeks starting Friday. He told me if they put the manual awning on it that there would be holes in the side of the camper and I told him...."Yes, and you all will fix those holes too." He talked about lowering one end so water would drain off. Well if you are going to do that then just lower both arms about 3-4 inches. I think this fix would POSSIBILLY fix the problem.

If you will notice in this pic the arms are attached to the bracing at only 2 places. Now when the awning is rolled up there is about 4 inches of space from the bottom of the awning to the top of the door and security light. So this is where I'm thinking lowering the arm attachment points by probably about 3 inches could make things alot better.









I was looking at this problem today. In this pic below this is what happens with the awning when you have it fully extended (Arms are straight).
It looks like to me they need to extend the arms all the way out.
Detach the awning & roller and reattach it so that the awning will be like the 2nd pic.


















I am currently considering a rafter tensioner until this issue is resolved.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just thougtht I would check to see if anyone else with this awning has had any changes made to fix it or a replacement. We have been camping in ours for the past two weeks and rained off and on this past weekend. I'm pulling it home Thursday and then to the dealer Friday. I'm going to tell him I want a manual awning installed or he is getting it back and if not then I'll be contacting an attorney and better business burea.

Sorry to keep beating a dead horse, sorta speak but we shouldn't have to put up with this kind of stuff.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Just thougtht I would check to see if anyone else with this awning has had any changes made to fix it or a replacement. We have been camping in ours for the past two weeks and rained off and on this past weekend. I'm pulling it home Thursday and then to the dealer Friday. I'm going to tell him I want a manual awning installed or he is getting it back and if not then I'll be contacting an attorney and better business burea.
> 
> Sorry to keep beating a dead horse, sorta speak but we shouldn't have to put up with this kind of stuff.


Tottaly agree with you. I dont think anybody would be happy with this p.o.s!!!!! Hope they fix you up.
Ive made a call to keystone directly 2 1/2 weeks ago but they did not return my call. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I know this is probably a studid question but I will ask it anyway. Is the problem with the awning simply the amount or lack of slope for drainage? Now for the stupid fix, If you were to reverse the way the bead fits into the roller. Reverse it so the awning is on the bottom when extended. Would the extra 3 inchs be enough to tighten it up and provide enough slope? Not having a electric awning I am only guessing. Kirk


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

aplvlykat said:


> I know this is probably a studid question but I will ask it anyway. Is the problem with the awning simply the amount or lack of slope for drainage? Now for the stupid fix, If you were to reverse the way the bead fits into the roller. Reverse it so the awning is on the bottom when extended. Would the extra 3 inchs be enough to tighten it up and provide enough slope? Not having a electric awning I am only guessing. Kirk


My guess, since I don't own an electric awning either, would be that this may help with the slope but would create an even bigger "valley" to collect water in.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well I talked to the dealer yesterday before I took the camper back over there today. He told me of some ideas they were wanting to try. One of them being a RAFTER SUPPORT BAR...










Well I went back home and was wanting to try something like this so I remembered I had a brush with a pole on it that I could extend the pole out at different lengths. So I grabbed it exteneded it so it was about an 1" or so longer from the camper wall to the roller. Pushed it in there so it would pull the awning a little tighter. I grabbed the water hose and did a test.

With the awning fully extended so the roller was like the pic below the water drained off both ends. Once I stopped spraying the water continued to drain until there was pretty much no water sitting on the awning and no bow in the awning itself. I retracted the awning so it would put the awning attachment point on top and the water drained off the front of the awning.










When I took the camper in this morning I told him what I did and if he wanted to try that first.

So if he does this and calls me and I get it back before we go on our trip to Pigeon Forge the week of May the 8-11 to River Plantation... (A little info incase anyone will be in PF then) I'll do some more videos of it and post.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Well I talked to the dealer yesterday before I took the camper back over there today. He told me of some ideas they were wanting to try. One of them being a RAFTER SUPPORT BAR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was my decision if we took a LE model. Camping World sells them in pairs, as John had mentioned earlier in this post. If a dealer threw them in on a deal I would be willing to give them a shot. But since I don't have an LE or have had a chance to try this, the jury is still out for me.

Thanks though, you have done an awesome, thorough job of documenting this awning!

Eric


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Well I talked to the dealer yesterday before I took the camper back over there today. He told me of some ideas they were wanting to try. One of them being a RAFTER SUPPORT BAR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was my decision if we took a LE model. Camping World sells them in pairs, as John had mentioned earlier in this post. If a dealer threw them in on a deal I would be willing to give them a shot. But since I don't have an LE or have had a chance to try this, the jury is still out for me.

Thanks though, you have done an awesome, thorough job of documenting this awning!

Eric
[/quote]

While talking to Rocky Holman at Holman Motors the other day, he said that they had finally been instructed as to how to use this awning. According to him it is designed to keep water of. Guess I'll talk to the service manager up there and see what they "learned". I don't want holes in my brand new camper but I don't want a bad awning either.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> I don't want holes in my brand new camper but I don't want a bad awning either.


When talking to the dealer yesterday he said if they couldn't find a solution they were going to put the manual awning on it. Which made me kind of happy. But I really like this awning due to being able to press a button and the awning is out and also I don't have awning braces that I would have to duck under or get really ticked off when I hit my head on them. He told me if they did go with the manual awning that he had a guy that was good and could fix the holes.

But I'm thinking the rafter support bar will be the solution to this problem!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> I don't want holes in my brand new camper but I don't want a bad awning either.


When talking to the dealer yesterday he said if they couldn't find a solution they were going to put the manual awning on it. Which made me kind of happy. But I really like this awning due to being able to press a button and the awning is out and also I don't have awning braces that I would have to duck under or get really ticked off when I hit my head on them. He told me if they did go with the manual awning that he had a guy that was good and could fix the holes.

*But I'm thinking the rafter support bar will be the solution to this problem*!!!






















[/quote]

It may be a fix for rain but the lack of any kind of ability to tie it down to protect it from wind is also a flaw that bothers me. I would have also liked to been able to open the door and fold it flat against the trailer but can not do that either due to the awning hardware on the outside of the trailer.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> It may be a fix for rain but the lack of any kind of ability to tie it down to protect it from wind is also a flaw that bothers me. I would have also liked to been able to open the door and fold it flat against the trailer but can not do that either due to the awning hardware on the outside of the trailer.


Well this may be a no no but I've tie mine down as everyone else does. I don't pull the tiedowns real tight just enough to keep it from flopping around. Yeah the way the door is isn't all that great but I can deal with that. I'm a going to try to figure out a way to secure the door to the arms to keep them from beating the arms and door to death and possibly ripping the attachment plate off as was shown in another thread.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

jozway said:


> Just thougtht I would check to see if anyone else with this awning has had any changes made to fix it or a replacement. We have been camping in ours for the past two weeks and rained off and on this past weekend. I'm pulling it home Thursday and then to the dealer Friday. I'm going to tell him I want a manual awning installed or he is getting it back and if not then I'll be contacting an attorney and better business burea.
> 
> Sorry to keep beating a dead horse, sorta speak but we shouldn't have to put up with this kind of stuff.


Tottaly agree with you. I dont think anybody would be happy with this p.o.s!!!!! Hope they fix you up.
Ive made a call to keystone directly 2 1/2 weeks ago but they did not return my call. Let us know how it goes.
[/quote]

Finally talked to keystone friday morning







I was informed this is not an awning it is an electric sunshade. And that electric sun shade is not to be used in the rain or wind.
Also went to another rv store and the guy suggested putting on a better electric awning that is adjustable. ($1600). I believe the brand was carefree. This would solve the problems with the holes in the side of the trailer. Not sure yet if its what i want to do. But is probably the best option right now.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

jozway said:


> Finally talked to keystone friday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny how they say that but I have seen 5 to 6 5th wheel campers with the exact same awning. When the salesman told me that I used a few choice words to let him know he & Keystone was full of it. Due to there being a lot more wall space above the door they are able to design more slope into the awning. I measured all three of the arms on one side of an awning on a 5th wheel at another dealership last week. I had to return a sewer hose and in the show room sat a 5'er with the exact same awning. So I borrowed a tape measure, paper and pen. I measured the wall bracket, all 3 arms and the awning. All the measurements were different from mine. There also was an Everast across from me and I could tell there was a big difference in the arms than mine. Again I know they are 5th wheels but don't tell me it's a sunshade and not meant for rain or wind when I see them on 5'ers and are being used as such.

I guarantee they aren't having any complaints about this awning from anyone with a 5th wheel camper.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> It may be a fix for rain but the lack of any kind of ability to tie it down to protect it from wind is also a flaw that bothers me. I would have also liked to been able to open the door and fold it flat against the trailer but can not do that either due to the awning hardware on the outside of the trailer.


Well this may be a no no but I've tie mine down as everyone else does. I don't pull the tiedowns real tight just enough to keep it from flopping around. Yeah the way the door is isn't all that great but I can deal with that. I'm a going to try to figure out a way to secure the door to the arms to keep them from beating the arms and door to death and possibly ripping the attachment plate off as was shown in another thread.
[/quote]
So let me get this straight. The BHDSLE that I am about to buy this Thursday has a subpar awning that cannot be left out in the wind or rain, will not alow my door to open all the way back to the door holder, and will leave several unsightly holes on the side of my BRAND NEW camper if replaced with a superior, manual one?!?!?!?!


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> So let me get this straight. The BHDSLE that I am about to buy this Thursday has a subpar awning that cannot be left out in the wind or rain, will not alow my door to open all the way back to the door holder, and will leave several unsightly holes on the side of my BRAND NEW camper if replaced with a superior, manual one?!?!?!?!


Before you hand them some cash I'd make them pull it out so they can extend the awning out and spray water on it. If it doesn't shed water then I'd tell them no deal or they could find you another BHDSLE with a manual awning on it. Just my .02!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Good advice. The problem is that it is the only BHDSLE they have. The've had it for some time. they matched Holmans price plus $500. I can't drive to Ohio and buy Rocky's camper cheaper.........Anyway.....it's a shame Keystone messed up so bad on such a great lookikng camper!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would tell them that you want a manual awning, with any holes in the sidewall repaired properly, or no deal


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I would tell them that you want a manual awning, with any holes in the sidewall repaired properly, or no deal


Yip I agree!

The dealer with mine told me if they couldn't come up with a solution they would put a manual awning on and he had a guy that could fix the holes. There are only small holes forrivets and with one hole, I guess to be about 3/4" in Diameter where the power cord for the awning goes through the wall.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Took your advice. Dealer says that in order to put a manual on means voiding the warranty because they would have to drill holes for the new awning. Hmmmmm







Not sure bout that one. Gonna call my guy at Keystone. Supposed to take delivery on Thursday. Can still get out of it. We really like this camper...... After a popup, a hybrid, and now this one. The dw and I were talking about the fact that there is not a perfect camper. We always have had to make some consessions. Perhaps you never find the perfect camper......


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> Took your advice. Dealer says that in order to put a manual on means voiding the warranty because they would have to drill holes for the new awning. Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without the electric sunshade this trailer is pretty darn good.







But if i could do it again I would not have the electric sunshade







Dont make the same mistake the rest of us have. You'll be alot happier for it. 
Knowledge is power!!


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well so far I am a very happy Camper!!!























After going down to the dealer yesterday and pissing off the service guy....he fixed the camper. He started stomping around mumbling....I'll put everyone else on hold and get this thing fixed today. Whatever I have to do I'll do it, even if I have to eat it. blah blah blah.

I guess he thought I was going to fit the bill for the fix. So I told him I would be there the next morning (today) to pick it up. He installed the Rafter Tensioning Support. I kind of hate that it's permanently attached to the camper but I can live with that.

I'll give you all 3 guesses who makes it and the first two don't count but it does the job!!!









In this pic you can see how the tensioner has the roller straightened out.









And here is video of it shedding water like it's suppose to. When he installed it there has to be a small hole drilled into the roller for a pin to sit it. I am assuming this is to keep it from coming lose on the roller and possibly tearing the awning or knocking someone in the head. He installed it to where the arms are fully extended which creates the gutter effect. This worked and the water would just run off at both ends. I retracted it so the the awning/roller attachment point is on top. This is what is shown in the video. All I had to do was retract the awning where I wanted it and drill another hole. This is where I will probably use it the most.

Once I am actually out in a rain storm and see that the gutter setup may be better I will use that setup but for now this is how I will use it.



I didn't have to put alot of tension on it like I thought I would.

SO FAR SO GOOD!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellent Job! Do you see this Dometic and Keystone? This is how to fix and sell your product!

Good Job *TennesseeOutback1!!!!*


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Excellent Job! Do you see this Dometic and Keystone? This is how to fix and sell your product!
> 
> Good Job *TennesseeOutback1!!!!*


Thanks egregg57!!

I just wanted the problem fixed and I knew there were others with the same camper and problem. It just sucks I had to go through 3 months of aggravation to get it done.

Dometic & Keystone-->







<--Camper owners


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are several different models of Rafter support. What model did you get and what was the cost. I know you must have got yours for free but just wondering if you know the price.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think I would still prefer the manual awning, as we have an Add-a-room with our 26RS, but it looks like you have received an acceptable fix to your problem. I'm can't wait to hear how you make out in an actual storm.

Tim


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I think I would still prefer the manual awning, as we have an Add-a-room with our 26RS, but it looks like you have received an acceptable fix to your problem. I'm can't wait to hear how you make out in an actual storm.
> 
> Tim


If he would have told me they were going to put one on then I wouldn't have stopped them. I really like the idea of an electric awning. I still plan on tieing it down when I am set up though.

CamperAndy,
I'm not sure of the model. I will look tomorrow and let ya know.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> I think I would still prefer the manual awning, as we have an Add-a-room with our 26RS, but it looks like you have received an acceptable fix to your problem. I'm can't wait to hear how you make out in an actual storm.
> 
> Tim


If he would have told me they were going to put one on then I wouldn't have stopped them. I really like the idea of an electric awning. I still plan on tieing it down when I am set up though.

CamperAndy,
I'm not sure of the model. I will look tomorrow and let ya know.
[/quote]

Yeah, what model and how much. I'm pretty sure i can get my dealer to do the same.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here is what it says on the Rafter support bar and book.

 AE OPTIMA PLUS TENSION RAFTER SYSTEM
BY DOMETIC

This is a number I found on the bar. I'm not sure if this is the part NO. or what. 
 160783

Then when I looked on the booklet for it it said this on the front.
 AE OPTIMA PLUS TENSION RAFTER/CRADLE SYSTEM

I have done a search on the internet and there seems to be 2 or 3 different makers of this bar. I'm sure if you tell your dealer about this they will/should have them in stock and know what you are talking about.

Here's a few different places I've found while doing a search. As you will see there are different prices and models. There are just the support bar, support bar and ground support add on. Mine came with the support bar, awning wall support, and the ground support bar.

The wall support is a short piece of rubber that once the awning is rolled up the middle of it sits on this while in transport.

PPL Motor Homes
Camping World
Mark's RV Supplies
Awning Outpost.com

We are going to Pigeon Forge this weekend. When I get back I'll post some better more detailed pics of mine.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Here is what it says on the Rafter support bar and book.
> 
> AE OPTIMA PLUS TENSION RAFTER SYSTEM
> BY DOMETIC
> ...


tell us about where u stayed and how it was.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well the camping trip this weekend was a success with the Rafter Tension Support. We stayed at River Plantation just before you get into Pigeon Forge, TN. I fully extended the awning out so it created the gutter with the roller. Come Friday and Saturday we had severe thunderstorms and rain. I could have sworn they called for 60 MPH winds but never seen/felt that kind of wind. The wind did blow pretty good though. We didn't sit out under it due to the wind blowing the rain sideways but I kept a check on the awning. With the support bar on and the awning anchored to the ground the awning never moved and the rain ran off both ends of the awning and I do mean ran. It came off just about like you were pouring it out of a bucket. Of course I couldn't get any pics or video cause of the hard rain but I'm very happy with it and finally enjoyed the camper!

If you can't get them to put a manual awning on your camper then this rafter support is the way to go.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I had Lakeshore install one for me before delivery. I read this thread and was worried that my new camper had the electric awning. They charged $230 for the tension bar and the installation. I am going to have to drill a new hole though. The hole they drilled is so close to the fabric that the corner of the brace that fits snugly to the roller bar sticks up and will tear a hole in the awning if I put tension on it. This one also has the brace that folds down to the ground and supports the roller bar from the ground up. I'm not sure if thats needed or not. Tenn, does yours have that brace? If so did you use it on the trial run?


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

advancedtel said:


> I had Lakeshore install one for me before delivery. I read this thread and was worried that my new camper had the electric awning. They charged $230 for the tension bar and the installation. I am going to have to drill a new hole though. The hole they drilled is so close to the fabric that the corner of the brace that fits snugly to the roller bar sticks up and will tear a hole in the awning if I put tension on it. This one also has the brace that folds down to the ground and supports the roller bar from the ground up. I'm not sure if thats needed or not. Tenn, does yours have that brace? If so did you use it on the trial run?


You should have made them put it on there for free. I didn't pay a dime for mine and really wasn't about to either. I drilled another one in mine as well. I retracted the awning until the roller/awning attachment point was on top of the roller. The only drawback I see with it done like this is the arms aren't fully extended.

That one you had installed sounds just like mine. It's got the brace that folds down to the ground also. I didn't use it at all and probably won't ever use it unless I see a need for it.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> I had Lakeshore install one for me before delivery. I read this thread and was worried that my new camper had the electric awning. They charged $230 for the tension bar and the installation. I am going to have to drill a new hole though. The hole they drilled is so close to the fabric that the corner of the brace that fits snugly to the roller bar sticks up and will tear a hole in the awning if I put tension on it. This one also has the brace that folds down to the ground and supports the roller bar from the ground up. I'm not sure if thats needed or not. Tenn, does yours have that brace? If so did you use it on the trial run?


You should have made them put it on there for free. I didn't pay a dime for mine and really wasn't about to either. I drilled another one in mine as well. I retracted the awning until the roller/awning attachment point was on top of the roller. The only drawback I see with it done like this is the arms aren't fully extended.

That one you had installed sounds just like mine. It's got the brace that folds down to the ground also. I didn't use it at all and probably won't ever use it unless I see a need for it.
[/quote]

I was at a little bit of a disadvantage on negotiating a new tension bar. I have not even tried it and am going on what I have read here. They were telling me that they have never had a complaint about the electric awnings and that they have customers coming to them wanting them to install the electric awning. I told them to come here and read the comments from people that have actually used them and they wouldn't be able to say that anymore. Not wanting to have to take it back in once I had tried it and could speak from experience I just had them do it before it was delivered. Sounds like the tension rod will do the trick once I have the correct hole drilled.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

My dealer is checking with the general manager now. If he says no I guess I'll have to go a bit higher. I am prepared to call about every other week, send pictures of rain outs and my camper int he wind with the awning having to be folded in. If I can't be satisfied with what I bought, then I will make sure they are not satisfied with the fact that I bought it.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> My dealer is checking with the general manager now. If he says no I guess I'll have to go a bit higher. I am prepared to call about every other week, send pictures of rain outs and my camper int he wind with the awning having to be folded in. If I can't be satisfied with what I bought, then I will make sure they are not satisfied with the fact that I bought it.


This was my exact intentions until I got some satisfaction.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Tennessee how does the tensioner work with wind? Im still fighting the pool effect and about ready to do something.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

jozway said:


> Tennessee how does the tensioner work with wind? Im still fighting the pool effect and about ready to do something.


Sorry it took me so long to reply.

The first trip we had with the tensioner it came a huge storm in Pigeon Forge, heavy rains and they were calling for about 60mph winds. I don't think the wind got up that bad but it was windy. When I put my awning out along with the tensioner I also tie it down on each end. Well when the storm came my wife asked if I was going to put the awning up, I told her NO. The rain poured off like out of a bucket and didn't even bounce around at all with the wind. This went on for about an hour.

Needless to say I am very pleased with the tensioner and recommend it to anyone with this same awningin problem.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I also have the electric awning and must say that after my 8 week maiden voyage to the beach in the new camper I have a different feeling about the awning. At first I was very disapointed that my new 31 RQS LE came with the electric awning. I had read all the posts regarding the concerns about the awning and was worried that I had a useless piece of junk as an awning on my brand new camper. I had the dealer put the tension bar on for me and hoped it would work.

Like Tennesee, I tie down both ends of the awning as well and had the tension bar out. I also roll the bar in about 2 inches from full extension so that the joint where the awning fabric and roller bar meet is on top of the bar instead of the middle of the bar. This eliminates the roller bar from creating a dam and allows the water to run over the top of the bar. In the 8 weeks that I had this setup it went through some pretty horrific storms with heavy damaging winds and performed like a champ. I think the key is anchoring down the two ends. Towards the end of my stay I didn't even use the tension bar - I just tied down the ends.

I also use a sun screen that attaches to the slot in the roller bar and runs the entire length of the awning. There were 2 or 3 times that I rolled in the awning just to be on the safe side and I just rolled the shade up in the awning. It was so quick and simple - I just unhooked the two straps on the ends and hit the button and within about 30 seconds the awning was in and secure. It was just as easy rolling it back out after the storm - just hit the button to extend it and the awning and sunscreen rolled right out. It took less than a minute to roll it out and hook up the straps.

I never had any problems with water ponding or even the fabric flapping (since there is no bar to attach deflappers to) There was enough tension on the awning fabric that it was nice and taut and kept the flapping to a minimum.

All in all, I was pleasantly surprised as to how much I actually liked the awning. The key I think is to make sure you tie the ends down. Without the tiedowns I will say it flopped around in the wind and I probably would have lost it in those coastal storms. I do believe though that now that I've used it, if anything ever happened to it I would want to replace it with another electric awning as opposed to going back to the manual one.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I quess i will have to purchase one of those tensioners and try tieing it down. To get the water to run off last week i tied it down on the back bar with a motorcycle strap in the middle where it pivots so that i could tighten down and create a low spot for water to run off. That actually worked pretty well.
Joe


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

advancedtel said:


> I also have the electric awning and must say that after my 8 week maiden voyage to the beach in the new camper I have a different feeling about the awning. At first I was very disapointed that my new 31 RQS LE came with the electric awning. I had read all the posts regarding the concerns about the awning and was worried that I had a useless piece of junk as an awning on my brand new camper. I had the dealer put the tension bar on for me and hoped it would work.
> 
> Like Tennesee, I tie down both ends of the awning as well and had the tension bar out. I also roll the bar in about 2 inches from full extension so that the joint where the awning fabric and roller bar meet is on top of the bar instead of the middle of the bar. This eliminates the roller bar from creating a dam and allows the water to run over the top of the bar. In the 8 weeks that I had this setup it went through some pretty horrific storms with heavy damaging winds and performed like a champ. I think the key is anchoring down the two ends. Towards the end of my stay I didn't even use the tension bar - I just tied down the ends.
> 
> ...


I fully agree. After using this awning all summer (19 days) with tie downs I have fewer regrets. It is a snap to roll out and in. With the tiedowns you basically have no flap. I do not have the tention bar but retract my awning a couple of inches like you and the water runes off like on a duck's back. We bought a cheap grill cover so that at night and when we are going to be away from the campsite we can fold our chairs up and cover them to keep any possible rain off. Works like a charm.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I just received some information from my dealer. Apparently Keystone and the awning manufacturer have come up with a solution that will allow one arm of the power awning to be adjusted so that the awning can be tilted to allow run-off.

My dealer has received a few of these replacement arms that are spoken for but has more on order and will install it on my unit in October when I bring it back in for service.

I have not seen the new arm so not sure how it works but the Service Manager felt it would resolve the problem. I'll keep you posted.

Wayne


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

luv2rv said:


> I just received some information from my dealer. Apparently Keystone and the awning manufacturer have come up with a solution that will allow one arm of the power awning to be adjusted so that the awning can be tilted to allow run-off.
> 
> My dealer has received a few of these replacement arms that are spoken for but has more on order and will install it on my unit in October when I bring it back in for service.
> 
> ...


That's good news! Keep us up to date!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah!! I want to know more when you do.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> Yeah!! I want to know more when you do.


Although I am really happy with my awning with the tensioner please do keep us updated on these new arms.


----------

